# اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين



## s_h (28 يناير 2008)

اية رأيكم لو عملتو منتدى جديدى للتصوير و هيكون خاص 
با تصوير الفوتغرافيا 
 و الفيديو 
تعليم التصوير و الاحتراف فى هذا المجال 
كما يشمل المنتدى برامج خاصة بالمونتاج 
و كل ما يتعلق بالتصوير و المنتاج 
مستنى الردود ويريت يتحقق هذا الطلب 
و شكرا ليكم جميعن


----------



## kajo (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*

موافقه

وانا عندى معلومات كتير فى التصور 
والمونتاج

وعندى برامج مونتاج كتير 
المهم مش فى كتره البرامج المهم فى الاستخدام الامثل مش مجرد تقطيع وتلزيق وخلاص

وانا عندى خبره فى مجال التصوير الفيديو او الفوتوغرافيا 
وفى المونتاج كمان
واخراج لو عايز


وشكرا ليك



انا بايد الفكره دى


----------



## ra.mi62 (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*

فكرة رائعة وانا بصراحة كتير بحب التصوير  بس لو سمحت هذا الاقتراح مش مكانه هنا في هذا القسم له قسم خاص اسمه زاوية الاقتراحات يمكن ان تضع هذه الفكرة في ذلك القسم


----------



## السيف (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*

اقتراح ممكن وجميل لكن لا شيء دون إذن المشرفين والمدراء لهم الكلمة...


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*

اخى المبارك sh 

عند طرحك اى اقتراح و تريد رد الادارة علية

رجاءآ ضعة فى مكانة المخصص لة و هو *زاوية الاقتراحات*

ينقل الى هناك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## قلم حر (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*

ينقل لقسم الاٍقتراحات .
شكرا أخ رامي للتنبيه .


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*

اوافق بشدة انت جيت علي الجرح انا بحب التصوير موتو كان نفسي من زمان يكون في قسم اتعلم منه يمكن الحلم يتحقق


----------



## يوستيكا (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*

فكرة جميلة ياريت تتحقيق علي اكيد هنستفيد كتير


----------



## ra.mi62 (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*



> شكرا أخ رامي للتنبيه .


 
لا شكر على واجب اخي الحبيب


----------



## alhor (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*


اقتراح جيد 

علي البركة

تحياتي​


----------



## Michael (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*

تم النقل الى :  زاوية الاقتراحات


----------



## My Rock (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*

تستطيع استخدام قسم *الصور المسيحية* للفكرة, فالقسم يشمل الصور بصورة عامة


----------



## s_h (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*

شكرا على ردودكم الجميلة 
والى ( الزعيم ) انا مقصدش الصور انا اقصد تعليم التصوير اذا كان فيديو او فوتغرافيا 
ولكم مطلق الحرية فى الموافقة او الرفض 
وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## merola (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*

*فكرة حلوة و حيكون تعليم لجميع الاعضاء​*


----------



## s_h (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*



merola قال:


> *فكرة حلوة و حيكون تعليم لجميع الاعضاء​*



شكرا على ردك الجميل


----------



## كرم بخيت (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*

بجد اقتراح رائع 
رجاء من المشرفين الموافقة على الاقتراح


----------



## twety (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*

فكرة جميييييييييله  ربنا يعوضك 
بس لازم يكون موجود اصلا مواضيع 
علشان ينفع يتعمل قسم جديد
لو اى حد عنده مواضيع تفيد الاقتراح ده يبتدى ينزلها 
وربنا يرتب الباقى


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*

وانا موافقة وانا بردة عندى معلومات كتيرة عن كيفية التصوير 
لانى بدرسة فى الفريق يارب يتنفذ


----------



## s_h (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*

بجد انا بشكركم على التشجيع بس مستغرب لية الادارة سكتة لغاية دلوقتى


----------



## eman88 (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*

اقتراح حلو كثير كثير انا معك وانشاله بنفذوا هل اقتراح لانو عنجد حلو وراح يفرح كثير من الاعضاء وراح يساعد كثير شكرا على الاقتراح الحلو مثل صاحبو الله يحميك يا قمر


----------



## s_h (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*



eman88 قال:


> اقتراح حلو كثير كثير انا معك وانشاله بنفذوا هل اقتراح لانو عنجد حلو وراح يفرح كثير من الاعضاء وراح يساعد كثير شكرا على الاقتراح الحلو مثل صاحبو الله يحميك يا قمر



شكرا يا ايمان على ردك المشجع و شكرا على المجملة الرقيقة


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*

*فكرة رائعة
ويا ريت المشرفين يشوفوها
حتبئى اضافة جامدة فعلا
ميرسى لتعبك يا باشا*​


----------



## s_h (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*



جيلان قال:


> *فكرة رائعة
> ويا ريت المشرفين يشوفوها
> حتبئى اضافة جامدة فعلا
> ميرسى لتعبك يا باشا*​



شكرا يا جميل على ردك الجامد دة 
و ادعى معاية انهم يعمل القسم دة


----------



## eman88 (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*

انا مش عم اجاملك هاي الصراحة اعرف ايواه 
الله يحميك يا قمر


----------



## s_h (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*



eman88 قال:


> انا مش عم اجاملك هاي الصراحة اعرف ايواه
> الله يحميك يا قمر



بشكرك للمرة التانية يا جميل و الرب يبارك حياتك و يحميك


----------



## ra.mi62 (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*



> فكرة جميييييييييله ربنا يعوضك
> بس لازم يكون موجود اصلا مواضيع
> علشان ينفع يتعمل قسم جديد
> لو اى حد عنده مواضيع تفيد الاقتراح ده يبتدى ينزلها
> وربنا يرتب الباقى


 
*اخي الحبيب اين نضع هذه المواضيع*​


----------



## Coptic Man (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*

طيب بص يا سيدي حط مواضيعك عن التصوير وكل اللي عنده مواضيع يحطها في القسم العام عندي ولو نجحت الفكرة هنعلم قسم فرعي للتصوير وطرقه

وربنا معاكم


----------



## s_h (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*

يا شباب احنا خدنة الموافقة على الموضوع شجعونى و كل اللى عندو اى معلوة يبتدى يكتبها


----------



## looris (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*

اقتراح جميل لانة ها يفيد شباب المنتدى لكن الكلمة لادارة المنتدى وعلى فكرة صورة المسيح لة كل المجد عند توقيع الملك العقرب جميلة جدا جدااااا :999:


----------



## وسام الشقى (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح جديد و مستنى رأى الاعضاء و المشرفين*

*الاخ/SH
 برامج التصويــــــــــــر والمونتاج
موضـوع جميـل ومشــوق جــدا لكل المهتمين بهذا الموضـوع
ملحوظـة: عند وضـع أىىىىىىىىىى موضوع 
بــــلاش يكــون معقد أو غير نافـع للاستخدام
وشـــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــرآ
مــــــــــــع تحيـــات/ أنــــــــــكل: وســـــــــــــام الشقــــــــــــــــى
:11_9_10[1]:*


----------

